# Programm gesucht



## Heinz (11 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe vom Kunden die Dateien von einer Visualisierung (OP17) bekommen. Nun wollte ich mir das Projekt anschauen und schreitere kläglich.

Weder mit Protool V 5.? als mit Protool/Pro V 6.? kann ich die Projektierung öffnen:

Meine Frage ist nun welches Prg brauche ich :?: 

Keins der Programm erkennt, das es sich um eine Protool Projekt handelt.

Achso, das wichtigste die Dateien:


----------



## plc_tippser (11 August 2005)

In wiefern erkennt Protool das Projekt nicht?

Gibt es beim öffnen eine Fehlermeldung?

Hast du mal einen Doppelklick auf die PDB Datei gemacht?


pt


----------



## volker (11 August 2005)

entscheidend ist die .pdb

mit eine alten protoolversion kannst du in der regel keine neuen projekte  öffnen. anders herum schon.

welche ptp hast du?

aktuell ist ptp/cs v6.0 sp3


----------



## Heinz (11 August 2005)

Hallo,
in der Projektauswahl wird das Projekt nicht angezeigt.

Beim Doppelclick auf die .pdb führt dazu, dass Protool/Pro nach kurzer Zeit sagt neues Projekt.

PS.: Protool Pro Version V6.0 SP2 und Protool V5.2 SP2

Ich werde mir mal das Sp3 zu Protool/pro downloaden.


----------



## Heinz (11 August 2005)

Besser gesagt kaufen


----------



## seeba (11 August 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Besser gesagt kaufen



Wieso willst du das kaufen?


----------



## volker (11 August 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> PS.: Protool Pro Version V6.0 SP2 und Protool V5.2 SP2
> 
> Ich werde mir mal das Sp3 zu Protool/pro downloaden.



Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht schwer vertue, kann man projekte die mit v6sp3 erstellt sind auch mit sp2 öffnen.
könnte ich heute nachmittag mal testen. habe hier sp3 und zu hause noch sp2.

DU HAST PN.


----------



## Turbman (11 August 2005)

Ein häufig gemachter Fehler.
Dein ProToolPro läuft noch im Integrationsmodus mit Step7.
Wenn du das Projekt aber direkt über ProTool öffnen willst must du die Integration erst ausschalten.
Dazu startest du ProTool manuell, gehst auf Datei und machst den Hacken bei <ProTool-Integration in Step7> weg.
Danach ProTool beenden. Nun kannst du mit dem Doppelklick auf deine Projektdatei diese öffnen.
Nicht vergessen nach der Bearbeitung die Integration wieder zu aktivieren, sonst kann Step7 nicht mit ProTool komunizieren.

Cu Turbman


----------



## plc_tippser (11 August 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Besser gesagt kaufen



Die Update CD gibt es gegen Nachweis der Originallizenz kostenlos.

pt


----------



## Heinz (11 August 2005)

@turbmann

DAnke für den Tipp mit dem häufig gemachten Fehler.

Ich habe in gemacht :roll:


----------

